# Barmy!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

As some might know we have 5 dogs at home 4 my sons 1 ours..

Dogs bark at postmen, passers by, callers who knock on the door and other dogs.

"Indie" our Rottweiler barks at non of these she spends all day barking at planes going overhead, even vapour trails when there is no sound we can hear, seeing as we are on the flight path for planes coming to land in Leeds airport it's a wonder she hasn't a crick in her neck looking up all day.

Well whatever keeps her amused!..:laugh:

ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe you could hire her out to the RAF as back-up early warning radar.
We have a lovely, friendly rottie on site who's got an unbelievable ground shaking bark. She let's us know if any newcomers are coming down the road.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Border Collie LOVES chasing the French Armee de l'aire fighters that go through as a pair virtually every day around lunchtime - very very low (probably 250').

Fortunately he has not yet caught one or rounded it up......

But who knows......

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Our Border Collie LOVES chasing the French Armee de l'aire fighters that go through as a pair virtually every day around lunchtime - very very low (probably 250').
> 
> Fortunately he has not yet caught one or rounded it up......
> 
> ...


I know what you mean.
Sometimes they seem low enough to touch. Grr...


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Reminds me as a kid I used to spend the summer holidays on my uncles farm in Lincolnshire.
The farm was on the flight path for Scampton, you certainly knew when they where taking off, they cast a shadow and where low enough to wave at them, not that you could with fingers in your ears.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Surprise, surprise!

All aircraft take-off and land at ground level.......




.....but not always in the correct place:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have several neighbours with dogs and all very quiet. Except on the off weekend when the owner gets blatherd and forgets the dog is outside. It can bark till 5am.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If dogs bark for a reason it normally last for a short time and I understand, its dogs that bark incessantly that drive me mad.
Shade is suddenly starting to go deaf, he now barks at sounds he used to ignore, maybe they sound different these days.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just a picture of the dogs minus our spanial.









ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is he/she camera shy Ray, I see the 5 feeding bowls there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Six Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So there are, I´d never make a detective, the 6th one is in disguise as part of the shovel, no thats a spade. :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

She is inside, the dogs are waiting for a chew treat!.. It's a bugger really, we are running out of postmen and we don't have papare boys or milkmen anymore..

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hope you don't take offence, but can I ask why more than one dog.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

They are nothing to do with me, I am quite content with our Spaniel, the dogs are well loved and looked after by my son and family and as long as that is happening I wont judge them for their choice.. The only thing that I find is they are quite tied especially by Bear the big one and Poppy the St Bernard, the Rottie is brilliant and everybody offers to look after her, we take Zanda the Alsatian when needed, as our dog loves her, the two big ones usually go with my son or stay at home where my elder grand daughter looks after them..

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lucky you are that they all get on Ray. Wouldn't like to break up a fight between any of those 


We gave up on multi dog households when we had a GSD and his son who was crossed with a Rhodesian Ridgeback. The indulged in "play fighting" from dawn to dusk. Drove us nuts! The constant barking at each other and then rolling around growling and wrestling. We just longed for peace.


This current dog would not thank you for a companion anyway. He tolerates most dogs but will not share. We were at agility class the other day and while waiting for out turn were trying to rest the dogs in a small patch of shade. Would he share his patch? Even his Labrador girlfriend got a stare and a growl if she came too close!


He is from Romania. I read recently that there are two types of Romanian rescues. One is from the towns or cities and they cope very well with human interaction. The other is a feral type from the country areas. These dogs are very aloof and independent. This describes Tigan to a "T". He very rarely rests in the same room as us. He takes himself off upstairs if we are downstairs. When we go up to bed he takes himself down stairs 
When out on walks he is not interested in any game, or to know where you are. He has to be watched like a hawk for going off hunting on his own. 


He recently chased a hare that ran under a live electric free range chicken fence. Luckily the birds are still housed due to avian flu. Of course he would not come out under the fence but we did not know until we got a phone call from the farmer that he was there. We were frantically calling him and searching for him. Tigan is very hand shy with strangers and so would not let anyone catch him. The farmer's wife told Tigan to sit (phew all that training paid off) and then she managed to crawl on her belly to read his collar tag so that she could ring us.


I was interested to hear, when I took her a small gift, that several dogs have ended up in this chicken unit. Is the same hare luring the dogs in, knowing that once "zapped" by the fence they will not exit? Picture a cartoon of Harry Hare laughing his socks off at the "stupid" dog trapped in a compound while he scarpers home for his tea!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We have the Duxford air sow flying over our garden several times a year. Neither of our lurchers bat an eye-lid generally, though the older dog didn't like the Rafaele or the Sea Vixen this May. They made her bark.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same thing here patp 

Grandsons dog resides here mon to Friday usually day boarding, at the moment full time as Alberts staying here as well Monday to Friday 

Winston is a cross ridgeback, and is full of energy

He's either running around like mad thing or play fighting with Shadow 

Although it's more like Hilda Baker and Cynthia, of "she knows you know" fame :grin2:

Barking is a problem at times, I think Shadow may be going a bit deaf, if either one barks the other joins in :frown2:

Double trouble

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have a perfect example of a deaf dog here, Shade is rapily going deaf, he hears us whistle, but not when we talk to him unless we are very close, thank goodness we taught him hand signals, but he has to be looking our way to see them.
Dogs barking even if its in the distance he hears and then he barks so loud it drives me mad, I shout at him, Hans says " I don´t know who´s worse you or him" >

We´s had 3 dogs of our own on 2 occasions, 2 GSD and a Sheltie, don´t think I could cope with 3 again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd never willingly have two 
But Winston is such a baby

Shame he's got a bark 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I did some research, once, Jan on a vibrating collar for deaf dogs. It is a common problem that the deaf dog does not look at its owner and so can be at risk. When it happened to our last elderly dog we trained the younger dog to go "touch" the old boy. He in turn was trained to look at us if touched. We could then give him the hand signal that he had been trained to respond to. It all worked very well unless the younger dog missed her target. This happened on one occasion on the beach and poor old deaf boy attached himself to a pair or walkers with similar legs to ours!


With the vibrating collar you could train the dog to look at you when it felt the collar vibrate. We did not need one in the end because by the time I had sourced it the above training had been accomplished.


Barry Eaton, a qualified behaviourist, has written a very good book called "Hear Hear" on training the deaf dog.


----------

